# 14 inch vogue tires......



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

Anybody got a line on some 14" Vogues????


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

There's gotta be some out there somewhere.............


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

call vouge tire directly they can get you some. there are tons of sizes available new


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 18 2010, 08:40 PM~19106093
> *call vouge tire directly they can get you some. there are tons of sizes available new
> *


I was told they don't make 14" vogues anymore but I'll try to call them.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Nov 18 2010, 09:11 PM~19106351
> *I was told they don't make 14" vogues anymore but I'll try to call them.
> *


THE LOWRIDER SIZE THEY DONT


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

Spoke to Kevin Goyak who is the executive VP at Vogue Tyre and he said they haven't been making 13 or 14 inch Vogues in a couple of years. I'm an old school Bay Area Boy and that's all we rode back in the 80's and 90's out here. started with Tru's and Vogues the we went to Zenith's and Daytons and Vogues. Back then the rims you rode showed your status in the hood, I was a Hood Super Star!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Not the right sizes, but you can take a look at http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Vogue/Custombuilt 

My daily back in the days. Daytons and Vogues...


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

IVE GOT A SET OF 5 BRAND NEW VOUGE 195 65 14S........I WAS PLANNING TO USE ON MY CENTER GOLDS BUT IF THE MONEY WAS RIGHT.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Nov 19 2010, 02:14 PM~19112017
> *Spoke to Kevin Goyak who is the executive VP at Vogue Tyre and he said they haven't been making 13 or 14 inch Vogues in a couple of years.  I'm an old school Bay Area Boy and that's all we rode back in the 80's and 90's out here. started with Tru's and Vogues the we went to Zenith's and Daytons and Vogues. Back then the rims you rode showed your status in the hood, I was a Hood Super Star!!
> *


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 20 2010, 05:37 AM~19116389
> *Not the right sizes, but you can take a look at http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Vogue/Custombuilt
> 
> My daily back in the days. Daytons and Vogues...
> ...


Good looking. Kinda steep on the price but I kinda expect that for a new set.


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

Still looking for some 14" Vogues................


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Jan 16 2011, 12:31 AM~19610062
> *Still looking for some 14" Vogues................
> *


join the club....


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

just put mine on


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

You'd think they'd start making them in 13's and 14's considering the demand. I'm sure people have tried to tell them already, anyone think theres a chance they'll EVER make them again? Wouldn't mind seeing how they'd look oln my 72 MC


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

i still have one set of 13" vogue tyres :biggrin: 600 plus shipping


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm back at it looking for some 14" Vogues. Somebody's gotta have a set out there for me.........


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

HOLLA AT YOUR BOY IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF LOWRIDER VOGUES ALSO


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

TTT for some 14" VOGUES!


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

Back TTT!!


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm seeing 13's pop up all over the place! Somebody's gotta have some 14"s out there!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

PHHHA


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 10 2011, 06:41 PM~20061999
> *PHHHA
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: vogues every were :thumbsup:


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

Except on my series 2 zeniths!
:wow: vogues every were :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

Somebody out there sell me their 14" vogue tyres!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Mar 15 2011, 03:31 PM~20098677
> *Somebody out there sell me their 14" vogue tyres!!!
> *


PEOPLE DONT WANNA SELL WHAT IS SUPER RARE TO GET UNLESS YA WANNA.......... "PAY THE COST TA BE THA BOSS!!"" :biggrin:


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 15 2011, 06:24 PM~20099984
> *PEOPLE DONT WANNA SELL WHAT IS SUPER RARE TO GET UNLESS YA WANNA.......... "PAY THE COST TA BE THA BOSS!!"" :biggrin:
> *


Fucc Being The Boss! I'll Pay To Own The Business! LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 15 2011, 08:24 PM~20099984
> *PEOPLE DONT WANNA SELL WHAT IS SUPER RARE TO GET UNLESS YA WANNA.......... "PAY THE COST TA BE THA BOSS!!"" :biggrin:
> *


you got them 13's for a hellava deal. I would have been selling them at 520 prices. :cheesy:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Mar 15 2011, 09:01 PM~20101602
> *Fucc Being The Boss! I'll Pay To Own The Business! LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAH NICEEE~!!!


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 16 2011, 08:53 AM~20105153
> *you got them 13's for a hellava deal. I would have been selling them at 520 prices.  :cheesy:
> *


HUUUH WHICH SET I GOT 3 SETS OF 13 V'S AND A SETTA ""PS" OG 520 13S NOT JUNK REPOP COCKKKERS~!! ORR THAT JUNKASS FAKEE .........""PREIMUM """SPORT""" HAHAH LAME~! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 16 2011, 08:18 PM~20108338
> *HUUUH WHICH SET I GOT 3 SETS OF 13 V'S AND A SETTA ""PS" OG 520 13S NOT JUNK REPOP COCKKKERS~!! ORR THAT JUNKASS FAKEE .........""PREIMUM """SPORT""" HAHAH  LAME~! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 16 2011, 06:18 PM~20108338
> *HUUUH WHICH SET I GOT 3 SETS OF 13 V'S AND A SETTA ""PS" OG 520 13S NOT JUNK REPOP COCKKKERS~!! ORR THAT JUNKASS FAKEE .........""PREIMUM """SPORT""" HAHAH  LAME~! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LMAO! Hey Reg, I was like that with Roadstar Sh!t! Finallly came up off of all that. I'ma keep searching for them 14's and when I find'm I'm buying every set I find, even singles! LOL


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Mar 16 2011, 08:23 PM~20109492
> *LMAO! Hey Reg, I was like that with Roadstar Sh!t! Finallly came up off of all that. I'ma keep searching for them 14's and when I find'm I'm buying every set I find, even singles! LOL
> *


THATS WHAT I DO I DONT EAT ~!


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Mar 17 2011, 03:04 PM~20115099
> *THATS WHAT I DO I DONT EAT ~!
> *


I been on Top Ramen Noodles and Sugar Water!! LMOA


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Mar 18 2011, 11:40 AM~20122110
> *I been on Top Ramen Noodles and Sugar Water!! LMOA
> *


I JUST DRINK 22OZS OF CORONA ***** AND EAT MY FINGERNAILS AND SOMETIMES WHEN I BLACKOUT I ROCK THA TOENAILS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ro84577 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just need ONE ! I need help peoples 195 60 14 ! richard 719-671-3660


----------



## ro84577 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just need ONE ! I need help peoples 195 60 14 ! richard 719-671-3660


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

:shocked:resurrecting this thread from the grave. damn, if anybody had 13 or 14 in vogues, theyd be in biz


----------



## piree1 (Dec 5, 2007)

And id love to know about it


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

piree1 said:


> :shocked:resurrecting this thread from the grave. damn, if anybody had 13 or 14 in vogues, theyd be in biz


I can get them done. The 14s arent in much demand right now (for me) but if business picks 
up they will be made. Heres my thread with a pic of them
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/342880-155-80r13-tornel-buffed-but-raised-vogue-style-whitewalls.html#post15816448


----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ised-vogue-style-whitewalls.html#post15816448


----------



## Monica107 (Oct 25, 2014)

Do you still have these?


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

I have a set of 5 new 195/60/14 Vogue Tyres, serious inquiries only


----------

